# Sublimation Process for creating Stains?!?!



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

OK, so for the few who don't already know, sublimation is when a solid becomes a gas without becoming liquid in between. Every haunter in the world has seen this in the form of dry ice fog. I have no idea how the term applies to the process in the video, but it creates a cool effect - cloth that looks old and dirty but is actually new and sturdy. ;-)

Wouldn't it be great to go to Joanne Fabric and get a bolt of old and stained?

http://youtu.be/97FXdSGKnHU


----------

